# HSUS Vs. The Livestock Producer



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Also hunters in Maine.

http://www.porknetwork.com/news/berman-hsus's-election-losses-time-boycott-discover?utm_source=2894I4498578G2W&utm_medium=eNL&utm_campaign=Pork+Network+Daily_20141120&utm_term=hsus&utm_content=Edit

Do you have a Discover card in your wallet?

http://www.boycotthsus.com


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I sent to my two brothers who use discover. Long ago I told discover to go..... u know where when I realized their "rewards" do not start until after certain thresholds are met. Ie 1% back really can mean more like 0.25% or less. Or none.

I now use my Cabelas Visa. Trying to decide what kind of gun to get with my points next year. Maybe a Colt or Kimber 1911?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well moose we have very similar likes.....I have a Cabelas card and a Colt 1911 Lightweight Commander. It is bad to the bone.....and a beautiful weapon.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, I carry a 1911 Ruger Commander. Love it, just doesn't conceal real well!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Yep, I carry a 1911 Ruger Commander. Love it, just doesn't conceal real well!


They are hard to conceal....but that can come in handy sometimes. Nothing like a semi-visible silent warning.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have always liked revolvers, especially when I was reloading and shooting a bit. Past couple of years I have had trouble figuring out which gun I need next. A new shotgun would be nice but what I would get ends up as a down payment on something or paying off something. I keep finding better things to spend that kind of cash on. But a nice 1911. Hmmm. I could probably get a nice trigger on that.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a Springfield Loaded Champion 1911 that I used to carry all the time. They are nice but a bit cumbersome to carry every day. You can't go wrong with a 1911 IMO


----------

